# Makita 3709 router used forms to scroll work



## Fraggle (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello, I am trying to figure out what type of router bit can cut out projects in mdf. I will attach a picture that i have found online but can't figure out what type of bit the person is using.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

are you talking a full cut out???


----------



## Fraggle (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes taking full cut.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Forget it. No way will that little trimmer cut through MDF with any cutter.
A plunge trimmer (compact) will do it in stages but not one pass.
A cutter as skinny as 1/4" will do it in stages, say 4/1/4".
You will have the mess of the century without perfect dust pickup.


----------



## Fraggle (Mar 6, 2017)

Just from looking at the picture the cut line only looks to be about 1/8" thick. Not 1/4". Just wondering what kind of bit they used.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe it's something like one of these Dremel cutting bits, if the router has a 1/8" collet.
https://www.dremel.com/en_US/products/-/show-product/accessories/561-multipurpose-cutting-bit
But like Pat said, the dust problem is going to be pretty bad.


----------



## Fraggle (Mar 6, 2017)

That's a possibility Andy. Thanks.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Fraggle.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Fraggle, and welcome to the forum. Some years ago I had to cut out an elaborate scene in 12mm yellowwood, a local wood that's not very hard. I used a jig-saw with a scroll blade to rough it out, and then a Dremel Trio (which is something like a small router) with an 1/8" solid carbide bit to get more detail - it was very hard going trying to control the direction of the Dremel, and I had to take small bites at a time - I eventually got a reasonable result, but not without a lot of aggravation. 3/4" MDF would have probably broken the solid carbide bit.


----------

